# LiveCD mit ReiserFS4

## Aproxx

Hallo!

Gibt es wo eine LiveCD mit ReiserFS4 unterstützung zum Download?

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## MrTom

Was meinst Du damit?

Reiserfs ist immer mit dabei... Schon seit 1.4 Beta (zuvor kann ich nicht mitreden, da ich da noch nicht Gentoo installiert hatte).

EDIT: Wer lesen kann... Hab die 4 nicht gesehen...

Ist ja noch im Testing-Status. Also ich würde kein Filesystem verwendet, das nicht schon min. aus diesem Status heraus ist!

Oder mit dem O-Ton der Webseite:

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: do not use reiser4 for production system, do not keep any important data on reiser4. It is experimental yet.

 

Bei http://www.namesys.com/ gibt eine Anleitung wie man es installiert. Das sollte natürlich auch mit einer normalen Livecd gehen. Ist halt viel Handarbeit.

EDIT2: Oder siehe ein weiter unten \/    :Wink: Last edited by MrTom on Tue Apr 27, 2004 12:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Aproxx

Irgendwie finde ich auf namesys nur die Anleitung für reiserfs 3.6 aber nicht für 4

edit: Wie funktioniert das dann eignetlich, wenn eine neue reiser4 Version da ist? Einfach nur Kernel neu kompilieren, oder neu formatieren?

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## neenee

http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/LiveCD-Gentoo-Reiser4.iso.torrent

(bittorrent)

oder

http://www.pandorasearch.com/~ruben/

fur eine Reiser4 Gentoo Livecd.

support @ #love-sources (freenode)

----------

## Aproxx

Danke für den Link!

Muss ich noch etwas spezielles beachten wenn ich reiser4 als / FS verwende? (Außer mkreiserfs(4) beim Erstellen)

Noch eine Frage hätte ich: Was ist eigentlich Bittorrent? Ich hab schon oft davon gehört, weis aber nicht was das genau ist.

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## icefox13

 *Aproxx wrote:*   

> Danke für den Link!
> 
> Muss ich noch etwas spezielles beachten wenn ich reiser4 als / FS verwende? (Außer mkreiserfs(4) beim Erstellen)
> 
> Noch eine Frage hätte ich: Was ist eigentlich Bittorrent? Ich hab schon oft davon gehört, weis aber nicht was das genau ist.
> ...

 

- Der Kernel muss Reiser4 unterstützen

- du solltest die entsprechenden tools auf der festplatte haben (die z.b. mkfs.reiser4 zur verfügung stellen)

- In der /etc/fstab sollte der richtige Dateisystemtyp angegeben sein.

Ansonsten gibts keine Probleme, bei mir hat der Umstieg perfekt geklappt.

----------

## Aproxx

emerge reiserfstools oder gibt es extra fs4 tools?

Welche Sourcen hast du?

Welcher typ muss in die fstab?

reiserfs4? reiser4?

noch 5 Minuten, dann is das iso auf der platte ...

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## Aproxx

Hallo!

Jetzt bin ich gerade beim bootstrappen, allerdings kommt gleich bei gettext die Meldung: C compiler cannot create exeutables. Mit der genannten LiveCD.

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## Aproxx

Achhhh! Fehler waren falsche CFLAGS.

----------

## neenee

die CD hatte reiser4progs - emerge reiser4progs.

----------

## icefox13

in die fstab muss "reiser4" rein  :Wink: 

----------

